
Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better - tsaprailis
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/shopping-i-can-t-really-remember-what-that-is/
======
szul
Super idealistic and optimistic, but an interesting thought experiment
nonetheless. It's unfortunate that modern economic obsession with "growth" as
an eternal endgame is a hard addiction to break.

------
brudgers
What is life like for the people who retained privacy and possessions?

